# 7 Day Old Babies



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a quick question do these pigeons look like a healthy 7 day old pigeons???? I need this answer. I also want to know when can i take them out of the nest and feed them on their own. The picture is next to my Name in the upper left hand corner. Click on the green button and then on the view public profile.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it normal for the second pigeon egg to hatch a day after the first one hatches???


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it normal for a baby pigeon that is one day apart from another to look a lot bigger than the one that hatched a day later?????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

animallover5109 said:


> Is it normal for the second pigeon egg to hatch a day after the first one hatches???


*Yes, that happens when incubation of the first egg begins when it's layed. The more experienced hens will actually start incubating the eggs after the second one is laid, and then the babies are hatched around the same time.*




animallover5109 said:


> Is it normal for a baby pigeon that is one day apart from another to look a lot bigger than the one that hatched a day later?????


*Yes, the baby hatched a day earlier will we bigger, as it is older and sometimes stronger and able to get mom and dads attention, and get fed first. You can remove the bigger baby ,if the smaller one is not able to compete for food, until the little one is stuffed first. 

However, one baby being bigger then the other can also be a symptom of disease, but the younger one will not look healthy, also. *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

animallover5109 said:


> I have a quick question do these pigeons look like a healthy 7 day old pigeons???? I need this answer. I also want to know when can i take them out of the nest and feed them on their own. The picture is next to my Name in the upper left hand corner. Click on the green button and then on the view public profile.


*It's hard to tell from the picture, as it is so small, check the babies from this site at 7 days and click on the pic and it will enlarge it.

*http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

7 days, click on picture to enlarge:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/7-Day_Old_baby_racing_pigeon.jpg


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

For comparison (because different babies grow at different rates), here's a baby at:

*5 days:*









*9 days:*









They sure do grow fast!


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Please go to my pictures the first one. Is the first picture of the pigeon behind the big pigeon look like a healthy 7 day old pigeon? I really need this question answered. Thanks,
Becky


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

*7 days old Healthy????? pigeon*

Please go to my pictures the first one. Is the first picture of the pigeon behind the big pigeon look like a healthy 7 day old pigeon? I really need this question answered. Thanks,
Becky


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> Please go to my pictures the first one. Is the first picture of the pigeon behind the big pigeon look like a healthy 7 day old pigeon? I really need this question answered. Thanks,
> Becky


Yes it looks normal to me, but next time, I would give them(parent birds) a nest bowl that has concave sides so they do not get splayed leg.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Baby Pigeons, LOTS OF QUESTIONS*

What is splayed Leg i have never heard of it before? 

I also wanted to know if it is normal for a mother bird to step on her babies? My pigeon mother steps on them when she moves her feet. Can a baby bird die from that???? 

If i was to hand feed a baby pigeon do you know what age it would have to be when i take it out. My pigeons are both 10 days old and i am thinking of taking them out today????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A bigger picture would be nice?


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a bigger pic.

Is this a normal 7 day old pigeon (the one in the back???)[/FONT[/COLOR]]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> What is splayed Leg i have never heard of it before?
> 
> I also wanted to know if it is normal for a mother bird to step on her babies? My pigeon mother steps on them when she moves her feet. Can a baby bird die from that????
> 
> If i was to hand feed a baby pigeon do you know what age it would have to be when i take it out. My pigeons are both 10 days old and i am thinking of taking them out today????


pigeons are weaned around 25 to 30 days old so, no do not take them out from the parent birds that are feeding them, unless you have a prob. splayed leg is when the legs get deformed from not being able to keep their legs under them, sometimes this happens on a flat surface. oh I just saw the little one behind the other...duh...he does look small. I would take the bigger one out for just a bit before they feed so that one gets more food, you can suppliment if you think he needs it....another look,..yeah he needs some feedings from you, go to the pet store and get exact handrearing formula and follow the directions, and feed him with that,


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does the front pigeon look like a healthy/ normal 9 day old pigeon?????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> Thankyou sooo much i totally appreciate it...... I am giving one away and the person that wants one wants the little one so i want to make sure he/she makes it! Thanks for the advice..


make sure he is warm BEFORE you feed him.......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> Thankyou sooo much i totally appreciate it...... I am giving one away and the person that wants one wants the little one so i want to make sure he/she makes it! Thanks for the advice..


The big one looks normal size for his age.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't worry this is where the pigeon will be. There is light all around him and a warm place below him.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

will i need to give him water with a syringe???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> will i need to give him water with a syringe???


no the formula is mixed with water, you may want to put him in a little bowl to keeps his legs under him, a bowl with some tissue in it or something like that. if you have a thermometer that can help, don't want to cook him..


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

like this kind of hand rearing formula!!!










And what temp should it be at???? 90??? or 80????.....

it is now at 85 is that ok???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> like this kind of hand rearing formula!!!
> View attachment 12196
> 
> 
> ...


The formula looks good and temp 85 to 90 is good for now, you can lower it a bit when he gets in some feathers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for providing the large picture.

Besides hand-feeding, I would also get the small one to a good avian vet. There is quite a bit of difference in size, as well as development.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for all your help. I will use all of your advice to the best that it can be used. 

~Becky


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Baby Pigeon*

Hi again.
Is it normal for a baby pigeon to make "clicking" sounds with its beak.. and why would it be doing that... Is it also normal when you look at a baby pigeon it looks like it is breathing hard??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Which one is breathing hard? If it is the little one you need to get that one to a good avian vet asap, as already mentioned.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine make clicking sounds when I come near, kind of like a defense. so it may be fine.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Baby 11 day old pigeon*

Heyy everyone thankyou for all the advice. I am sorry to say that the little one has died maybe last night. It was frozen??? Will a parent not feed a diseased pigeon... because i think the little one wasn't fed or sat on... Anyways..... the other one is doing fine. He/She is healthy and talkative... I am still worried that he makes the clicking noised with his beak??? Maybe it is because he/she is hungry??? i don't know... I need this answer. Thanks for everything.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

The clicking noise is normal, it is their warning to you to get away or "I will peck you". The small one that died was way behind the other and alot of times when there is that big of a difference the parents will abandon feeding them and even kick them out of the nest. What I have done when this happens is move the Yb to a nest that has a similiar size Yb in it or pull the bigger one right before feeding as others have stated. This is a tough lesson to learn but you will know what to do next time.
Ken


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thankyou but does yb mean younger bird ?????


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

When will the mother lay another egg????? How many days after she lays her first Batch will she lay another????


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

YB= Young bird (any bird less than 1 yr. old) OB= Old bird (any bird over the age of 1 year.) Squeeker= YB in the nest


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

When will the mother lay another egg????? How many days after she lays her first Batch will she lay another????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the younger baby died, thank you for your care and concern, it might be wise to keep the parents from laying anymore eggs for now, until you have them examined by a vet and have them treated. Pigeons can be carriers of Paratyphoid/salmonellas and act just fine, though the disease can be spread to their young. The small one may have been suffering from such disease and the parents can sense that and will give up on them, that is another symptom to watch for.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok but how do i keep her from laying any eggs?????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

animallover5109 said:


> ok but how do i keep her from laying any eggs?????


Seperate them in different coop and don't let them see each other. Seems heartless, but it's best to figure out what is wrong with either parent and get it treated, as its more heartless to allow them to breed again and again with the chance of this happeneing again. Also, make sure that no rats or mice or roaches are getting into their coop or their grain/seeds, as they are carriers of the disease.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thankyou for all the advice... i will try to get them to a vet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> When will the mother lay another egg????? How many days after she lays her first Batch will she lay another????


sorry to hear the baby got chilled, I thought you were going to put it under the light......anyway, the hen will lay when the ones in the nest are about 3 weeks old, some take longer, I would not let the pair just keep hatching babies for the heck of it, they really do need a break from rearing young, two or three rounds at the most per season....just wondering, you don't seem to know anything about pigeons, why do you have these and what is your plan for them...pets,? racing?,


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Umm i don't know alot about pigeons but i love animals. Ill tell u the story. My mom rescued a baby pigeon from the road one year. I hand fed it and it bonded to me. Whenever i went outside it came to us. Well one day we went to the store to get pigeon food. We came back and couldn't find the pigeon. We named it 2by4 because we found it by a lumberyard. We searched and found it dead with feathers everywhere. Ever since that one died i had dreamed of getting more. I wanted them as pets. Now only one of my pigeons bonded to me because he was the only one that we got as a baby. He follows me down the road, not flying: this is wierd: he was walking!!!! Down the road with me and my dog. He landed on my dogs back couple times and my dog didn't mind. My cats are afraid of him. Once we got him people called us and asked us if we wanted any more. We got 5 more. 2 had broken legs and the other one someone didn't want. The last two we found as a baby that just learned to fly. So anyways when my first mating pair tried to hatch babies the babies legs were twisted around the other way. Then while i was feeding them the mother was doing fine but then she had sort of a heart attack. She just layed on the ground and i guess died. I cried but then the next day my other pigeon got badly injured. He had a gash in his stomach. I cried, i thougt he wasn't going to make it. He had a hole in his stomach and whenever he drank water it came out of that hole. I was scared. Then just about a couple months ago he flew away and i can't believe he survived through the hole in his stomach. But to get to the point. Ya i do want them as pets and my mother wants to take me to california to enter in to planets funniest animals. Thankyou for listening. I also ABSOLUTELY LOVE PIGEONS.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> sorry to hear the baby got chilled, I thought you were going to put it under the light......anyway, the hen will lay when the ones in the nest are about 3 weeks old, some take longer, I would not let the pair just keep hatching babies for the heck of it, they really do need a break from rearing young, two or three rounds at the most per season....just wondering, you don't seem to know anything about pigeons, why do you have these and what is your plan for them...pets,? racing?,


What do you mean i thought you were going to put it under a light. The one that died wasn't the one that i took in. The one that died was the one that was in the nest. I guess the mother wasn't feeding it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> What do you mean i thought you were going to put it under a light. The one that died wasn't the one that i took in. The one that died was the one that was in the nest. I guess the mother wasn't feeding it.


so the small of the two is alive under the light in the box that you posted a pic of? and the bigger one died? The male bird is the one that feeds most of the time, where was he, sounds like your birds have some problems, you may want to take them to the vet and have some fecals run on them to check for disease, and worms.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> so the small of the two is alive under the light in the box that you posted a pic of? and the bigger one died? The male bird is the one that feeds most of the time, where was he, sounds like your birds have some problems, you may want to take them to the vet and have some fecals run on them to check for disease, and worms.


The smaller one died the bigger one is fine and i am feeding it very good. It is eating and pooping. Someone said that the mother and father will abandon the baby bird if the baby bird has a disease. I think the baby had a disease. Yes i will try to get the two mates to the vet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> The smaller one died the bigger one is fine and i am feeding it very good. It is eating and pooping. Someone said that the mother and father will abandon the baby bird if the baby bird has a disease. I think the baby had a disease. Yes i will try to get the two mates to the vet.


This is what you said

Heyy everyone thankyou for all the advice. I am sorry to say that the little one has died maybe last night. It was frozen??? Will a parent not feed a diseased pigeon... because i think the little one wasn't fed or sat on... Anyways..... the other one is doing fine. He/She is healthy and talkative... I am still worried that he makes the clicking noised with his beak??? Maybe it is because he/she is hungry??? i don't know... I need this answer. Thanks for everything.


So my question was WHY did you leave the baby outside when you had the warm box to put it in and start feeding it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to read so you can save this other baby, keeping them warm is most important.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/various-methods-to-feed-young-squabs-9682.html


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> This is what you said
> 
> Heyy everyone thankyou for all the advice. I am sorry to say that the little one has died maybe last night. It was frozen??? Will a parent not feed a diseased pigeon... because i think the little one wasn't fed or sat on... Anyways..... the other one is doing fine. He/She is healthy and talkative... I am still worried that he makes the clicking noised with his beak??? Maybe it is because he/she is hungry??? i don't know... I need this answer. Thanks for everything.
> 
> ...



The baby was outside because it's mother was out sitting on the pigeon. The older one someone told me to take it out so that the smaller one would get the food and i would feed the bigger one in my house in the box.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> The baby was outside because it's mother was out sitting on the pigeon. The older one someone told me to take it out so that the smaller one would get the food and i would feed the bigger one in my house in the box.


That was if they were being fed still, but I thought it was decided to bring in the small one and feed it, sorry if things got confusing there. sometimes taking the bigger one away just putting it in another safe spot in the loft untill the smaller is fed can be done and then the bigger put back after a short time to get his feeding from the parent bird, IF the parent bird is still feeding it. That is done to avoid handfeeding if possible. also, you need to get some wooden eggs to replace the real ones, I would not hatch anymore babies at this time.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thankyou sooo much i totally aprrecaite it. When should i take the wooden eggs out though.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

animallover5109,

It is good you joined this site, like me you have lots to learn. You can send poop samples to http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/ and they can tell you if you have any problems, worms or illnesses. You can also order wooden eggs from this site. To help your birds give them water with Apple Cider Vineger, (ACV) in it twice a week, (1tbsn to a gal of water). crush or chop one clove of garlic and put in a gallon of water and give twice a week. Give the garlic one day then the ACV the next. Ensure you give them fresh water everyday. These two things are cheap and help keep your birds healthy. Always keep any new birds you get separate from the other birds for at least two weeks to ensure they are not sick. There are some meds you are going to need to have on hand but let's check out the poop first. 

Welcome to the world of birds a beautiful world it is,
Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> Thankyou sooo much i totally aprrecaite it. When should i take the wooden eggs out though.


they will get tired of sitting and just leave them after a few weeks, then you can take them up, and it starts all over again.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thankyou so much and i do have one more question not about pigeons.
How do you start a new thread?????


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Big T said:


> animallover5109,
> 
> It is good you joined this site, like me you have lots to learn. You can send poop samples to http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/ and they can tell you if you have any problems, worms or illnesses. You can also order wooden eggs from this site. To help your birds give them water with Apple Cider Vineger, (ACV) in it twice a week, (1tbsn to a gal of water). crush or chop one clove of garlic and put in a gallon of water and give twice a week. Give the garlic one day then the ACV the next. Ensure you give them fresh water everyday. These two things are cheap and help keep your birds healthy. Always keep any new birds you get separate from the other birds for at least two weeks to ensure they are not sick. There are some meds you are going to need to have on hand but let's check out the poop first.
> 
> ...



Thankyou for the website but does it cost to get the poop analasis tests??? if so how much???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

animallover5109 said:


> Thankyou for the website but does it cost to get the poop analasis tests??? if so how much???


to start new thread go to appropriate topic and click on it and in the left hand top it will have a tab with new thread and click that. as far as the fecal, click on the link given and then you can call and ask or it may be listed.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I looked on the web site and this is the contact number:

DROPPINGS ANALYSIS SERVICE 
Would you like to know if your birds are well? How about a unique service that 100’s have taken advantage of and are now “in the know”?! Send in samples of your bird’s droppings and we’ll analyze them for you. Here is what you do. On the day you plan on mailing the droppings to us, this is the best day to collect them. The freshest droppings is what we want. Go from perch to perch, collect some off the floor or in the nest box. Put these fresh droppings in 2 ziplock bags. We want a heaping tablespoon in each bag. Put these 2 ziplock bags in a padded envelope, available at the Post Office or office supply store. Do not mail the droppings in a regular envelope. We will have these droppings tested and in 3 or 4 days after we get the samples, we’ll call you with the results. It would be helpful if you could describe your pigeon’s health problems. If only 1 bird is sick, you can bet the others are also sick but not showing symptoms yet.

Droppings are to be mailed to:
Foy's Pet Supplies
3185 Bennett's Run Rd. 
Beaver Falls, PA 15010 


#8000 Droppings Analysis (2 samples) $25.00 

You can check with the local vets and see if they do the test but this is a good price.

As for wooden or plastic eggs, if you do the poop sample I'll send you the eggs for free. That will save you a little money and I bought more that I ever need. You need two eggs per nest. Main thing is let's get your birds checked. PM me if you want the help and how many eggs you need. Please start the garlic because it is a natural antibiotic and will help until we find out what going on. also the ACV helps the gut digest food.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Please contact Foy's Pet Supplies at 1-877-355-7727 for mailing instructions.

Forgot the number, Sorry.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya i emailed one of the guys and he said that he doesn't do the analasis anymore. I emailed him a couple hours ago. So i am going to an aviary vet clinic. Do you think all Aviary Vet clinics have a poop analasis test?????


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> to start new thread go to appropriate topic and click on it and in the left hand top it will have a tab with new thread and click that. as far as the fecal, click on the link given and then you can call and ask or it may be listed.


Where is appropriate topic???? And I still can't find a way sorry i am a little new to the whole pc thing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

animallover5109 said:


> Where is appropriate topic???? And I still can't find a way sorry i am a little new to the whole pc thing.


Go here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php

Pick where you want to post, for instance, let's say you have "found a pigeon"....then you would go to "I Have Found A Pigeon....Now What" forum...click on that and look at the top left of the page and you will see a blue button that says "New Thread", Click on that and a page will open where you can type in a title and what you want to say.


----------

